# How much will he grow?



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi All,

In your experience how much will Billy grow, when does it slow down?
Billy is a show cocker /toy poodle mix and he was the biggest in the litter. He is coming up to 15 weeks and currently nearly 11" in height and 4kg. 

From my research he maybe rather a big boy for a toy mix, anyone else have big or small toy puppy's to compare height / weight?
Thanks, Helen


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty is working cocker / toy poodle and is about 5.2kgs now at 18 months old. Looking at the details i kept about Betty she was 2.7kg at 15 weeks so just over half her final weight!! i am sure i read somewhere that for toy cross dogs if you look at their weight at about 14 weeks they usually end up doubling this for full size. Not sure whether this works out for other toy crosses on here? Was told this is as toy dogs do the largest % of their growing before this time.

from 15 weeks on Bettys growth as a % of her total weight slowed down and by 20 weeks she was only putting in about 0.1 kg per week maximum.

Hope this helps (and i was sad and kept a spreadsheet with her weight and charted it!! i weighed her weekly on the kitchen scales!!!).

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Helen ... have a peep at this thread created by Kendal .. its one of my faves ..

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3021&highlight=heights

You will know by now how crazy we all are


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

That is very helpful thanks, looks like Billy is going to be on the large side of a toy cross then! Did you chart Betty's height too - would be interested how high she is / was then?
Betty looks to have similar colouring to Billy - is she all black or dark chocolate?
x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is a toy/working cross and is on the large size for a toy. He was fully grown at around 7 months and is about 14 inches high, weighing just over 9 kilos.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Hfd said:


> That is very helpful thanks, looks like Billy is going to be on the large side of a toy cross then! Did you chart Betty's height too - would be interested how high she is / was then?
> Betty looks to have similar colouring to Billy - is she all black or dark chocolate?
> x


Didn't chart her height I'm afraid!

betty is black with a white chest, chin and bit of white on her back right law. she does look similar to Billy.

the thread JoJo suggested is fab and i was going the mention Helen aka DylansMum as Dylan is one of the larger toy crosses whereas Betty is one of the smaller ones so you have both ends of the scale now!!

x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thats great - and yes I have read all through that thread with much interest. It's so exciting seeing all the differences!

Helen - I wonder if Billy is going to be larger like Dylan (who is very cute).

JoJo - I have a colour thread just put on with pics of Billy's changing colour - would love to know what you think as I am a fan of your colour chart and blog!
x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think my Betty is somewhere in the middle - She is 5 1/2 Months old,
about 11 - 12 inces and 5.7kgs.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Goodness me - Billy has put on 1kg in 13 days since his last weigh in at the vets. Now 4.8kg at 15.5 weeks. He seems to have grown every morning! 
x


----------

